# 97 altima won't start



## pat66 (Dec 23, 2010)

Alright so I don't know lot about cars and i'm not sure where to go with this,
Car wont start , gives me code p0340 and p0345 wich is camshaft sensor malfunction and knock sensor i think anyways the car did start a couple of times but wont stay on more then like 20-30 sec then it shuts off.

any ideas ? Could it be bad ignition coil maybe ? cauz my father said he saw sparks from there when i tried starting it.. 
Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Sparks from the coil = new coil or maybe new plug wires.
But the P0340 says new cam sensor...so...
Do a full tune-up (plugs, wires, cap, rotor, filters, etc), and get a new cam sensor.
Ignore the knock sensor code for now. Could be that the cam sensor was feeding the ECU bad info and causing the engine to ping a bit thereby tripping the knock sensor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A common problem on these is oil leaking into the distributor, contaminating the sensor plate and causing false readings. Obviously, a failing cam sensor can also do this. In either case, replacement of the distributor would be required. Sparks coming from the coil is also not a good sign and, as mentioned, indicates replacement of the coil may be required.


----------

